# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Prelievi da cassa s.r.l.

## AlessandroV.

Salve a tutti.
In questi giorni mi è capitato un caso molto particolare. Un cliente, amministratore unico di una s.r.l. di cui i soci sono la moglie e la madre ma di fatto "titolare" esclusivo della società, ha effettuato nel corso dell'anno, nonostante i miei avvertimenti contrari in tal senso, diversi prelevamenti di denaro dal conto corrente e dalle casse sociali per finalità personali.
Purtroppo sono venuto a conoscienza di questa situazione solo adesso, dacchè solo ora ho ricevuto la documentazione per la chiusura del bilancio.
Se non considerassi affatto tali prelevamenti, la cassa della società assumerebbe un valore di circa 20.000 euro, che naturalmente sono difficilmente giustificabili ma, del resto non posso neanche utilizzare il conto titolare c/prelevamenti visto che si tratta di una s.r.l., qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi?

----------


## iam

> Salve a tutti.
> In questi giorni mi è capitato un caso molto particolare. Un cliente, amministratore unico di una s.r.l. di cui i soci sono la moglie e la madre ma di fatto "titolare" esclusivo della società, ha effettuato nel corso dell'anno, nonostante i miei avvertimenti contrari in tal senso, diversi prelevamenti di denaro dal conto corrente e dalle casse sociali per finalità personali.
> Purtroppo sono venuto a conoscienza di questa situazione solo adesso, dacchè solo ora ho ricevuto la documentazione per la chiusura del bilancio.
> Se non considerassi affatto tali prelevamenti, la cassa della società assumerebbe un valore di circa 20.000 euro, che naturalmente sono difficilmente giustificabili ma, del resto non posso neanche utilizzare il conto titolare c/prelevamenti visto che si tratta di una s.r.l., qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi?

  Io ti propongo una soluzione assai poco ortodossa.... ma giusto per sopperire alla emergenza (sappi tuttavia che è profondamente "irregolare").
Puoi inventarti un prestito ad un dipendente?
(tuttavia ricordati che devi calcolareil "benefit" in busta paga al dipendente in questione, e ravvedere al piu' presto il mancato versamento delle relative ritenute)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Puoi inventarti un prestito ad un dipendente?

  Secondo me il problema è che questi soldi non torneranno mai in cassa ........  :Wink:

----------


## michelina

non hai la possibilità di stornare la voce soci c/finanziamenti a bilancio? altrimenti li metterei a costi non deducibili.

----------


## iam

> non hai la possibilità di stornare la voce soci c/finanziamenti a bilancio? altrimenti li metterei a costi non deducibili.

   e dove sono i costi? 
.... se si è disposti a tanto..... 
allora si aprono infinite possibilità di sistemazione!  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Ci mettiamo con ci&#242; che ne consegue ANTICIPI su distribuzione UTULI FUTURI

----------


## pipelly

Secondo me è meglio lasciare una cassa a 20.000 euro e poi nel corso dell'anno farsi fare delle fatture di acquisto (  :Big Grin:  ).
Cosi i soldi non tornano in cassa ( tanto non c'è sto pericolo!!!)  :Big Grin:  e se ne giustifica l'uscita. D'altra parte ogni soluzione diversa presenta un certo grado di rischio, compresa la futura distribuzione di utili, con questo chiaro di luna.... sai che utili....

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Secondo me è meglio lasciare una cassa a 20.000 euro e poi nel corso dell'anno farsi fare delle fatture di acquisto (  ).
> Cosi i soldi non tornano in cassa ( tanto non c'è sto pericolo!!!)  e se ne giustifica l'uscita. D'altra parte ogni soluzione diversa presenta un certo grado di rischio, compresa la futura distribuzione di utili, con questo chiaro di luna.... sai che utili....

  In effetti è la linea di condotta che avevo ipotizzato. Riguardo al ritorno in cassa dei soldi non ci dovrebbe essere pericolo, perchè uno dei maggiori fornitori di questa s.r.l. è la ditta individuale, sempre di proprietà del soggetto in questione, per cui nel 2008 basterà "pagare" contabilmente qualche fattura (inferiore ai 5.000 euro naturalmente) con la cassa, senza però alcun movimento effettivo di denaro, per aggiustare il tutto. Tuttavia mi chiedevo se una cassa così alta a fine anno, sicuramente inverosimile, può comportare problemi in sede di eventuale verifica, posto che il 2007 è l'anno di costituzione della società, o se in tal caso si potrebbe sostenere che tale importo fosse costituito da assegni di clienti non ancora incassati.

----------


## milese

io opterei per anticipi su utili; lasciare una cassa di 20000 euro a fine anno non la vedo buona cosa. sperano poi che i vari prelievi siano stati di importi non rilevanti.  
Poi se il valore della cassa supera i 12500 euro non c'è l'obbligo di comunicazione al commercialista ? (nel senso che se al 31/12 è di 20000,00 euro, qualche mese prima avrà superato i 12500 e quindi te (commercialista) dovevi venire informato di ciò.. o no ?

----------


## AlessandroV.

> io opterei per anticipi su utili; lasciare una cassa di 20000 euro a fine anno non la vedo buona cosa. sperano poi che i vari prelievi siano stati di importi non rilevanti.  
> Poi se il valore della cassa supera i 12500 euro non c'è l'obbligo di comunicazione al commercialista ? (nel senso che se al 31/12 è di 20000,00 euro, qualche mese prima avrà superato i 12500 e quindi te (commercialista) dovevi venire informato di ciò.. o no ?

  Questo pericolo in realtà non esiste, perchè questo valore prossimo ai 20.000 è costituito in tal modo:
-   7.500 euro rappresentati dal 75% residuo del capitale minimo per la s.r.l., che il cliente ha dichiarato in sede di costituzione essere già nelle casse sociali, ma che in realtà non vi sono mai transitati.
-   il resto rappresentato da prelevamenti con assegni "a me stesso" ed, in un paio di casi, anche a soggetti terzi (ad esempio il falegname che ha fatto i lavori di casa) che nulla hanno a che fare con la società e che soprattutto non hanno emesso fattura. 
Scongiurato quindi il pericolo antiriciclaggio, resta il problema di come giustificare queste somme.

----------


## pipelly

Una cassa di 20.000 euro potrebbe non essere esagerata, dipende dal volume d'affari.
Per quanto riguarda la soglia dei 12.500 euro non so se scatta l'obbligo, penso che il problema si pone se si usano piu' di 12.500 euro, non se in cassa ce ne sono di piu', pero' non ne sono certo.
Anticipo su utili comunque porta anche delle conseguenze per l'antiriciclaggio, si tartta di operazione frazionata superiore a 12500 euro.
Di certo la situazione non è limpida, per cui qualunque soluzione ha dei pro e dei contro, bisognerebbe secondo me valutare in base all'azienda e alla sua situazione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una cassa di 20.000 euro potrebbe non essere esagerata, dipende dal volume d'affari.

  20.000 euro in contanti è esagerato anche per la Fiat !!  :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

Perchè è esagerato, in un momento particolare non è possibile?
Dove è scritto, sinceramente capisco che potrebbe essere difficile crederlo pero' potrebbe anche capitare.
Supponi che un impresa di costruzioni negli anni passati ( non ora che c'è il limite dei 5000 euro), abbia fatto un compromesso per la vendita di un appartamento e il cliente abbia pagato 10.000 euro in contanti, l'imprese potrebbe anche decidere di tenerli in cassaforte presso la sede almeno per un poco di tempo, non vedo dove possa essere l'imbroglio, mica gli dici al cliente non li voglio perchè sono in contanti!!!
Tanto dipende dal tipo di attività svolta.
E poi, se deve trovare una soluzione....

----------


## Contabile

> 20.000 euro in contanti è esagerato anche per la Fiat !!

   

> Perché è esagerato, in un momento particolare non è possibile?
> E poi, se deve trovare una soluzione....

  Soluzione...... Nella "cassa" molti di noi fanno confluire anche gli "ASSEGNI".... forse ci vuole poco a raggiungere per una impresa 20.000 

----------


## iam

> 20.000 euro in contanti è esagerato anche per la Fiat !!

  Hai ragione, quoto  :Smile: 
Mi sembra la soluzione meno efficace, quella che "certifica" una inattendibilità che potrebbe (in termini teorici) far scattare un accertamento induttivo. 
domanda banale.... ovviamente manca il Collegio sindacale?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> domanda banale.... ovviamente manca il Collegio sindacale?

  Beh, se c'è, si è dimesso appena ha visto la cassa ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

Ho un idea geniale!!!! :Big Grin: 
Danilo Sciuto presidente dei reevisori dei conti di quell'impresa!!!!
Che ve ne pare?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Hai ragione, quoto 
> Mi sembra la soluzione meno efficace, quella che "certifica" una inattendibilità che potrebbe (in termini teorici) far scattare un accertamento induttivo. 
> domanda banale.... ovviamente manca il Collegio sindacale?

  Nessun Collegio sindacale, ovviamente! Si tratta di una s.r.l. con capitale minimo creata ad hoc per la commercializzazione di prodotti caseari realizzati dalla ditta individuale, motivo per cui non vi è neanche un volume d'affari molto elevato. 
Per quanto riguarda la diatriba contanti/assegni, io ho sempre inteso il conto "cassa" come raccolta di denaro contante e valori ad esso assimilati, altrimenti dove far confluire i diffusissimi (almeno prima del 30/04) assegni postdatati? 
Quindi secondo voi lasciare in bilancio una cassa così alta attirerebbe un accertamento induttivo anche se si tratta dei primi 6 mesi di attività? 
In effetti avrei anche pensato ad un'altra soluzione, ovvero usare il conto "anticipi a fornitori" anche se in questo caso sorgerebbe il problema della mancata fatturazione dell'anticipo. Come la vedete? 
Ultima spiaggia potrebbero essere dei "prestiti" concessi ai soci (cosa che in effetti è) da ripianare nel 2008, per i quali naturalmente verrebbe trascritto un verbale ad hoc sul libro dei verbali di assemblea.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per quanto riguarda la diatriba contanti/assegni, io ho sempre inteso il conto "cassa" come raccolta di denaro contante e valori ad esso assimilati, altrimenti dove far confluire i diffusissimi (almeno prima del 30/04) assegni postdatati?

   :EEK!:     

> Quindi secondo voi lasciare in bilancio una cassa così alta attirerebbe un accertamento induttivo ..............

  Non è che lo "attira" .... è che, in caso di verifica, salterebbe sicuramente all'occhio, i finanzieri farebbero bingo, e andrebbero via contenti sfregandosi le mani !   

> ........... anche se si tratta dei primi 6 mesi di attività?

  Sopratutto in questo caso!!    

> In effetti avrei anche pensato ad un'altra soluzione, ovvero usare il conto "anticipi a fornitori" anche se in questo caso sorgerebbe il problema della mancata fatturazione dell'anticipo. Come la vedete?

  Appunto, sorgerebbe il problema della mancata fatturazione dell'anticipo.      

> Ultima spiaggia potrebbero essere dei "prestiti" concessi ai soci (cosa che in effetti è) da ripianare nel 2008, per i quali naturalmente verrebbe trascritto un verbale ad hoc sul libro dei verbali di assemblea.

  Beh, se i soldi tornano indietro, è la soluzione migliore. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

Ma un prestitino è proprio brutto?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## annade

> Ma un prestitino è proprio brutto?

  .... è bruttino.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> .... è bruttino....

  Ci sono bruttini che stanno con le top model..... io voto per un prestito a soci.

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Ma un prestitino è proprio brutto?

  A questo punto penso proprio che sia l'unica soluzione percorribile. Il problema però è cosa scrivere nella delibera dell'assemblea dei soci, da trascrivere sul relativo libro, visto che il "prestito" non è stato concesso in un'unica soluzione, ma in diverse occasioni mediante il pagamento di fornitori del soggetto privato che nulla avevano a che fare con la società.
Visto che non c'è alcun pericolo di azione di responsabilità da parte dei soci e, almeno credo, non ci sono neppure rischi di dissesto economico, pensavo di iscrivere una delibera generica, precedente al primo "prelievo", con la quale la società si sarebbe impegnata a pagare delle spese per conto dell'amministratore, a causa di sue momentanee difficoltà, ma da ripianare assolutamente nel 2008.
Altrimenti ci sarebbe la soluzione di una delibera che stabilisce un compenso per l'amministratore, da corrispondersi alla fine del 2008, con la possibilità per la società di anticiparne una parte tramite il pagamento di queste spese e da scalare successivamente sul suddetto compenso nel 2008.
Quale delle due vedreste meglio?

----------


## Kurt Cobain

> Salve a tutti.
> In questi giorni mi è capitato un caso molto particolare. Un cliente, amministratore unico di una s.r.l. di cui i soci sono la moglie e la madre ma di fatto "titolare" esclusivo della società, ha effettuato nel corso dell'anno, nonostante i miei avvertimenti contrari in tal senso, diversi prelevamenti di denaro dal conto corrente e dalle casse sociali per finalità personali.
> Purtroppo sono venuto a conoscienza di questa situazione solo adesso, dacchè solo ora ho ricevuto la documentazione per la chiusura del bilancio.
> Se non considerassi affatto tali prelevamenti, la cassa della società assumerebbe un valore di circa 20.000 euro, che naturalmente sono difficilmente giustificabili ma, del resto non posso neanche utilizzare il conto titolare c/prelevamenti visto che si tratta di una s.r.l., qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi?

  Se non hai nessun giustificativo, non ti resta altro che stornare la cassa a COSTI INDEDUCUBILI. 
Ciao
Alessandro

----------


## iam

> Se non hai nessun giustificativo, non ti resta altro che stornare la cassa a COSTI INDEDUCUBILI. 
> Ciao
> Alessandro

  .... mi domando a questo punto perchè pagare qualcuno per "tenere la contabilità...."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Se non hai nessun giustificativo, non ti resta altro che stornare la cassa a COSTI INDEDUCUBILI. 
> Ciao
> Alessandro

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## djdylan

Un mio piccolo contributo (di natura legale)
viste le *motivazioni per le quali è stata creata la società*, non vi può essere nulla di pìù errato nel mantenere una cassa appena superiore alle reali necessità.
Qui si evidenzia, correttamente, lo "spauracchio" dell'accertamento induttivo a seguito di controllo, ma vi siete chiesti cosa accadrebbe a seguito di decreto ingiuntivo o cmq provedimenti giudiziari di condanna ? La prima a venire aggredita sarebbe proprio la cassa (bella succulenta) e quando poi non si trova nulla o quasi ...... diventano situazioni altamente spiacevoli !
Meglio quindi una qualsiasi soluzione (ovviamente appropriata) per rendere la cassa (virtuale) più bassa possibile. 
P.S. 
Ma i conferimenti (7500 o 10000) in cassa possono essere cmq soggetti ad interpretazioni tali da far scattare accertamenti ?
Solitamente vengono "spesi" subito ? 
Saluti

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Un mio piccolo contributo (di natura legale)
> viste le *motivazioni per le quali &#232; stata creata la societ&#224;*, non vi pu&#242; essere nulla di p&#236;&#249; errato nel mantenere una cassa appena superiore alle reali necessit&#224;.
> Qui si evidenzia, correttamente, lo "spauracchio" dell'accertamento induttivo a seguito di controllo, ma vi siete chiesti cosa accadrebbe a seguito di decreto ingiuntivo o cmq provedimenti giudiziari di condanna ? La prima a venire aggredita sarebbe proprio la cassa (bella succulenta) e quando poi non si trova nulla o quasi ...... diventano situazioni altamente spiacevoli !
> Meglio quindi una qualsiasi soluzione (ovviamente appropriata) per rendere la cassa (virtuale) pi&#249; bassa possibile. 
> P.S. 
> Ma i conferimenti (7500 o 10000) in cassa possono essere cmq soggetti ad interpretazioni tali da far scattare accertamenti ?
> Solitamente vengono "spesi" subito ? 
> Saluti

  Riguardo al primo problema non credo possano sussistere rischi di quel genere visto che il cliente &#232; parecchio solido e non rischierebbe tanto solo per le "esigenze" per le quali &#232; stata costituita la societ&#224;. 
Per quanto riguarda i 10.000 euro della costituzione, il problema risiede proprio l&#236;, in quanto la societ&#224; ha ricevuto praticamente tutto, sede, furgone per le consegne, attrezzature ecc., in comodato gratuito, per cui non solo i 10.000 euro del capitale non sono stati intaccati, ma si sono anche incrementati per via del ricarico tra gli acquisti e le vendite.
Di solito, in sede di costituzione di s.r.l. consiglio sempre al cliente di dichiarare la presenza nelle casse sociali di tutti i 10.000 (o pi&#249 :Wink:  necessari alla costituzione, oltre al 25&#37; gi&#224; in banca, per evitare un secondo deposito presso la C.C.I.A.A. del verbale di richiamo dei decimi, con i relativi costi. Solo che di solito tali soldi vengono effettivamente versati per le prime spese e quindi nessun problema. Credo sia una prassi diffusa, o no? 
Quello che non ho ancora compreso &#232; quali conseguenze possa avere il mantenimento della cassa a 20.000 euro, sul piano esclusivamente fiscale. Facilita l'accertamento, considerato che per il primo anno di attivit&#224; c'&#232; l'esclusione dagli studi di settore? E se cos&#236; non fosse, quindi in caso la GdF dovesse controllare tali conti per mera fatalit&#224;, quali sarebbero le conseguenze, accennate ad esempio da Danilo Sciuto in un post precedente, una mera ripresa a tassazione o qualcos'altro?

----------


## AlessandroV.

Continuavo a sbattere la testa sulla situazione di cui sopra quando, all'improvviso, mi si è accesa la lampadina!
E se utilizzassi la cassa in eccesso per pagare tutti i fornitori accesi al 31.12.2007 ?
Per capirci meglio cassa 20.000 - fornitori 2007  17.000 =3.000 valore accettabile
Nel 2008 la ditta individuale del soggetto fattura 17.000 euro in più e contemporaneamente pagherà i vari fornitori per cassa per un ammontare complessivo di 17.000, registrandoli come pagamenti alla ditta individuale. 
Come la vedreste?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

E la contabilit&#224; divenne un' opera di ingegneria contabile !!!

----------


## Contabile

> E la contabilit&#224; divenne un' opera di ingegneria contabile !!!

  Mi cimenterei in un opera di ingegneria contabile ma al momento per le grandi opere occorre aspettare che il Berlusconi IV approvi qualche finanziamento.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlessandroV.

So perfettamente che, cos&#236; facendo, la rappresentazione veritiera e corretta va a farsi benedire, ma in ogni caso &#232; la situazione di partenza che &#232; irregolare, solo devo cercare di trovare un modo per renderla meno "appariscente"...

----------


## Niccolò

> Continuavo a sbattere la testa sulla situazione di cui sopra quando, all'improvviso, mi si è accesa la lampadina!
> E se utilizzassi la cassa in eccesso per pagare tutti i fornitori accesi al 31.12.2007 ?
> Per capirci meglio cassa 20.000 - fornitori 2007  17.000 =3.000 valore accettabile
> Nel 2008 la ditta individuale del soggetto fattura 17.000 euro in più e contemporaneamente pagherà i vari fornitori per cassa per un ammontare complessivo di 17.000, registrandoli come pagamenti alla ditta individuale. 
> Come la vedreste?

  Modesto parere, ma a me non piace per niente.  
Magari un fornitore non lo paga e lui decide di fargli causa, sai bello ritrovarsi in tribunale con i propri libri contabili dai quali risulta che è stato pagato in contanti  :Big Grin:

----------


## antonio71

scusate mi è capitatoun caso analogo solo che i prelevamenti sono stati fatti dal c.c bancario come giustificarli in tale caso?

----------


## Deltaoscar

Anche se vuoi giustificare queste operazioni poste in essere dall'amministratore con il seguente articolo in P.D.: *"SOCI C/SPESE (Attivo S.P.) a BANCA"* cio&#232; dimostri che i soci hanno utilizzato soldi della societ&#224; per effettuare spese aziendali varie non documentate o in attesa ricevere il documento giustificativo, comunque non possono stare tranquilli in quanto i verificatori potrebbero contestare questi pagamenti a fronte di operazioni fiscalmente non fatturate. 
All'uopo ti riporto il paragrafo delle Frodi Contabili per ci&#242; che riguarda questo tipo di operazioni: 
L'azienda che intende effettuare i pagamenti a fronte di operazioni fiscalmente non fatturate, o con soggetti che devono rimanere sconosciuti o addirittura per operazioni illecite, tecnicamente accende conti transitori coi quali rilevare costi non documentati in contropartita dei rispettivi componenti di reddito non contabilizzati.
Tali operazioni non sono destinate ad inficiare il risultato economico dell'esercizio, andando a confluire in conti patrimoniali bilanciati e compensabili.....

----------


## cilentano

Potresti controllorare dai partitari se tutti i debiti verso fornitori sono veritieri, nel caso ci sia qualcuno che è stato pagato ma tale pagamento non sia stato registrato, potresti pagarlo con i 20.000 ? o parte ?

----------


## xd1976

Riprendo questo interessante post trovandomi nella stessa situazione 
in contabilità infatti ci sono numerose fatture legate ad acquisti non inerenti e per lo più effettuate con l'utilizzo della carta di credito aziendale.
Sino ad ora sono state contabilizzate come costi indeducibili ma a mio parere ad un controllo creerebbero problemi. 
Vorrei spiegare all'amministratore infatti che questi movimenti risulterebbero cmq irregolari anche se registrati come anticipo di utili (per altro non tassati) 
è corretta questa mia tesi secondo voi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in contabilità infatti ci sono numerose fatture legate ad acquisti non inerenti e per lo più effettuate con l'utilizzo della carta di credito aziendale.
> Sino ad ora sono state contabilizzate come costi indeducibili ma a mio parere ad un controllo creerebbero problemi. 
> Vorrei spiegare all'amministratore infatti che questi movimenti risulterebbero cmq irregolari anche se registrati come anticipo di utili (per altro non tassati) 
> è corretta questa mia tesi secondo voi?

  Corretta. 
Le spese non inerenti vanno registrare come crediti verso soci/amministratori. 
ciao

----------

